# Training courses in Egypt



## Ms desert (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello everyone,

How is the education system?, What is the best University so far?
Are there any places to do training courses? i.e. learning English, refresher course in Computer Sciencies (Microsoft Office Package)...

Thank you


----------



## Ms desert (Dec 2, 2012)

Nobody study only a little bit in Egypt?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

as expats we tend to be here because of the education we received outside of Egypt.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

You can learn arabic.... There are also many english, french, german etc courses available, such as berlitz.


----------

